# Does someone know more about financial support for international student's at Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)?



## swedeinsnow

I am a law student in Sweden. Have also studied practical film at "comunity college" and uni. I also studied film studies at uni (1 sem). I am thinking about applying to a MFA, and maybe to Coloumbia. Except from the not-getting-in-part, I am worried I cannot afford it. I found this but the question remains. 
Does someone know more about financial support for international student's at Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)?


----------

